# Tile under or around a railing?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I would tile under the part with the flanges, and around the bottom one buried.


----------



## RandyKlein (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm actually only tiling the floor with the flanges. The railing on the floor with the flanges wont budge though because its really stiff. What do I do in that case?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

RandyKlein said:


> I'm actually only tiling the floor with the flanges. The railing on the floor with the flanges wont budge though because its really stiff. What do I do in that case?


Unscrew the flange assemby, remove the old tile and slide the new tile under the flange. Then install the screws.
If you can't get under the flange to remove the old tile, cut it flush with the flange and butt the new tile to the flange.
If you can weld, cut the vertical posts and reweld the piece after the flooring is in.
Ron


----------

